# help



## gingerstinger55 (May 1, 2012)

hi all i am new to this me and my partner have been trying for 3 years now, weve been through the run of the mill with it all and finally they have decided ther is nothing wrong with me and he has a low sperm count, a very low sperm count of one million but i suppose that is better than non, they have put us through for ive but i have been rejected as my bmi is over 30 its 33 does anyonelse have this problem, ive just started slimming world and going to fight for what i want and get my bmi down and my weight off, ive joined on here just to generally talk to people and discuss if anyone had this problem etc, im hoping to lose my weight and then we will fall natrually i hope if anyone wants to meesage me feel free as im new to this am not quite sure what im doing   would also like to know if anyone can give any information on boosting his sperm count?


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, my hubby has slow movers & it was suggested more active stuff eg gym, running etc no smoking & totally cut back on drinking he is taking male supplements they take 3 months or so to kick into the system Well man tablets you can buy them from boots etc about £8 or so for a months supply.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Gingerstingers, welcome hunnie,
I know when I was preparing for treatment, I knew I'd have to get my bmi down - and what better incentive than increasing your chances of holding your baby in your arms.
I bought a wii fit and walked to walk a few times a week - some clinics have reduced their rules on bmi down to 28 or less - so just get yourself in the best shape physically and mentally.
My hubby had a zero sperm count, and we read that lots of couples had seen a fantastic boost with Wellman Multivitamins, so while I would pounding off the pounds, hubby was pill popping, and although we had a sperm donor in waiting, hubby had a million swimmers when went for our icsi treatment.

Wishing you all the very very best, but the ladies here are all wonderfully supportive.
Anything you need, please shout xx
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

